# Tires



## Dolly (Apr 25, 2010)

Sorry,I realize this is NOT have anything to do with tires,but I have whole bunch of scrap ones -anyone know how to get rid of them??I have big truck ones & car ones,some r cut,but most just no good.I have heard some people will pay to get them,but cant find anyone.????


----------



## Hunderliggur (Apr 25, 2010)

My local "dump" (convenience center) will take 4 tires a day - not 5 or more.  I was cleaning up along my road (3/4 mile), pulled 8 tires out and took them to the dump.  They said "nope", suggested I take them home and call the county road department to come pick them up since they were dumped on my property (which would probably end up back at the dump).  Stopped by county road yard on the way home with my extra tires and they let me add hem to their pile.  Next time I will stack them by the road, call the county, and save myself a trip!  No wonder taxes are so high.


----------



## Dolly (Apr 25, 2010)

Im in Vt not sure of how the county works with scrap tires here. I know I have to pay at dump too.


----------



## fossil (Apr 25, 2010)

My local recycle center/dump/landfill has a couple or three days a year when you can bring in pretty much any tires...on or off the rims, and recycle them all for free.  Rick


----------



## Dolly (Apr 25, 2010)

Rick, I have a dump -I have to get tickets. I did have papaer stating items to be taken in at different times,Ill have to look to see waht they have on tires. Mabe I can take couplat time.Thanks


----------



## devinsdad (Apr 25, 2010)

How about reusing them?    http://www.wuvie.net/tireplanter.htm
http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Tire-Plant-Pot
http://www.theupsideofdownsizing.com/2010/04/repurposed-tire-flower-pot.html


----------



## begreen (Apr 25, 2010)

devinsdad said:
			
		

> How about reusing them?    http://www.wuvie.net/tireplanter.htm
> http://www.wikihow.com/Make-a-Tire-Plant-Pot
> http://www.theupsideofdownsizing.com/2010/04/repurposed-tire-flower-pot.html



We have a few tire ring planters in our garden. They work pretty well.


----------



## Dolly (Apr 25, 2010)

I  would but I have too many & they need much fixing.I cant handle them ,way too big for me to move.Small ones I can use for land fill. My husband did take the bad ones off but I cant remember who he took them to.I have looked it up but not sure of what to look for.


----------



## Phatty (Apr 25, 2010)

i kno that larger truck tires get recapped but im not sure where or who does this  try a google search  ill ask my boss on monday


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 25, 2010)

I burn them.
They're great for getting them big brush fires going.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd cut them up and toss one or two in the trash each week.

Matt


----------



## drizler (Apr 26, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> I burn them.
> They're great for getting them big brush fires going.





Oh my.    I was thinking that myself but didn't want to be damned for all time.      See ya in Hell there Kenny, nice knowin ya!   That's what one of the guys I work with is always saying,  "save the planet, burn a tire".    It just winds em all up.      Seriously though.    If it was a large truck tire you might ask the local truck repair shop if they want them for recapping.   Otherwise if the ground isn't overly hard it's amazing how easy it is to make something like that go awy on the back 40.       As for you Kenny the mob will be at your door in 10 minutes.................


----------



## kenny chaos (Apr 26, 2010)

A lot of them get used for obstacle courses and we stack plenty around the corners and sides of our dirt tracks.
They make great little raised beds in the garden but then we gotta get past the vanity thing.
My wife can hold off the mob.  I'm burning.  If I have no need to burn, I drop them off at the town hall.


----------



## Dolly (Apr 26, 2010)

Well if anyone can use these tires Im in Cavendish Vt. You can have them-help your self. Call me first so I can be home for me to meet with you.???


----------



## benjamin (Apr 30, 2010)

kenny chaos said:
			
		

> I burn them.
> They're great for getting them big brush fires going.



also good for testing your gasification boiler or cat stove.   

not responsible for individual results.


----------



## Dolly (May 1, 2010)

Ya,Pyro,my sister said to cut them up & shed take them to dump for me.I dont have big yard.I have a miter saw,not sure if it can cut them,can give it a try. Stick them in contractor bags,which r huge. They hold alot. Mabe that is what I will do,not sure.Thanks 
for your opinions,people,it helps.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 1, 2010)

Have a good time cutting up steel belted tires. Did that once. There will not be a second time.

Spent a lotta years in the trucking business. Recappers have no interest in tire casings that have been laying around for any amount of time. They hate lawsuits from sidewall blowouts.


----------



## Dolly (May 1, 2010)

Are they hard to cut with miter saw? Ive never tried it.I am just thinking of different ways to get rid of them.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 1, 2010)

They are hard to cut with any saw. Not too many saws made to cut steel fibers woven together.


----------



## kenny chaos (May 1, 2010)

Don't try to cut them with your saw.
I picked up some 2'x3' metal roofing pieces
that were rusting in a spot on the ground
and knowing the financial desperation of
some around me, I put them out by the road
to be picked up for scrap.
It was a very windy day so I put an old tire,
on an old rusty rim, on top so they wouldn't
blow away.
Wasn't long and the tire layed there by itself.
When I mowed last night I realized that the tire had gone too.
There are some people in such dire straits that they wrestle
(or burn) old tires off of rims just to be able to scrap the rim.
They are quite and keep a low profile and others are blind
to how hard is for them.  I'm sad. :long:


----------



## drizler (May 1, 2010)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Have a good time cutting up steel belted tires. Did that once. There will not be a second time.
> 
> Spent a lotta years in the trucking business. Recappers have no interest in tire casings that have been laying around for any amount of time. They hate lawsuits from sidewall blowouts.



Not a problem Brother Bart, 14" chop saw should sail right through it.      How about a 7 1/4''   steel cut off disk on your skill saw?        You are right though, tires don't cut up for crap.    There is hardly anything as useless and problematic to get rid of except a politician.


----------



## Dolly (May 1, 2010)

Well, I know I cant sell them as the shape their in. Can be for fill,but dont know anyone around.Ill have to call around I guess.


----------



## Archer39 (May 1, 2010)

Driz said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or a steel or masonry cut off wheel on a 4 1/2" angle grinder works too.


----------



## benjamin (May 1, 2010)

personally, I would only cut them up if you're making something out of them.  Only bias tires can be cut up, and the bead still has steel.  Steel belted radials can have the sidewall cut off of the tread usually, but a knife works best and it's easy to slip when cutting rubber.  Sometimes they are easy to cut if you can pull the pieces apart as you cut, but still dangerous.  I would never use a miter saw, unless you use an abrasive blade and need to cut the bead, maybe a sawzall or recipricating saw.


----------



## vvvv (May 1, 2010)

Archer39 said:
			
		

> Driz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes indeed!


----------



## Dolly (May 1, 2010)

I really dont know what to do, as not the $ to take to dump & not enough yard to make plants from them. Some can be used for fill. Im not sure of the direction to take. ??


----------



## kenny chaos (May 1, 2010)

Hey Doll-
Where's Ludlow?
Here in the states you could call the town office Monday morning.
They would know what to do with them.  
Our local automotive mechanic shops are required to take them
and usually charge $2/apiece or so.


----------

